# Nitrous Blue Focus RS - picked it up today!



## Dal3D

Picked it up today:




























The speckle in the paint is unreal:








I asked the dealers not to touch / wash / valet it as it's covered in fallout and crud from it's train trip from Germany - I'll give it a full detox wash tomorrow all being well so it stays swirl free from the off.

Inside was still as it came off the transporter:









I expressed an interest with my dealer last February and paid the deposit in July. It's been quite a wait.

To say it's an amazing drive is a massive understatement. It's immense. :thumb:


----------



## bigalc

Stunning motor, enjoy it

Alan


----------



## pooma

Nice, enjoy


----------



## possul

There so nice

Someone was picking up a white one from my local dealer, the lucky boy


----------



## John74

I'm jealous , enjoy 👍

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## EliteCarCare

We had a customer bring one in yesterday for a Gtechniq quote, lovely colour, especially when the sun hits it, real flake pop. Some interesting features on it too like the automatic door edge protectors.. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

One word - well ok 2.
STUNNING, BEAUTIFUL


good luck with it fella :thumb:


----------



## Dal3D

EliteCarCare said:


> Some interesting features on it too like the automatic door edge protectors.. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


The door edge protectors (and sunroof) were the only options I didn't pick.

There's lots of them fail as it's just cheap plastic. Best case is that they fail closed. If they fail when in open position there's a high likelyhood you'll slam your door shut, they WONT retract and you'll dent your rear door / rear arch.

Better off without them!


----------



## Christian6984

stunning :thumb: I thought it was a solid colour


----------



## 182_Blue

Looks good, they are doing so well in the reviews too, i have the chance to jump the queue a little on a white one for August delivery but i am not sure what to do ?!


----------



## Mikej857

I'm itching for the delivery of mine and actually contemplating a trip to rs direct next week as they have 2 in the colour I want being delivered but do I pay the premium to get one now and maybe forgo the exact options I've already ordered or wait another 8 months for my original order


----------



## Stu Mac

Superb looking mate and love the flake pop in the paint. Looking forward to seeing it polished up. Enjoy


----------



## Dal3D

Christian6984 said:


> stunning :thumb: I thought it was a solid colour


It's really hard to get the photograph to show the right colour - the speckles in the paint reflect so much it lightens the look of the paint on digital cameras. The Ford touch up pack has 2 base colours then the lacquer. it looks amazing in the sunlight.



182_Blue said:


> Looks good, they are doing so well in the reviews too, i have the chance to jump the queue a little on a white one for August delivery but i am not sure what to do ?!


White looks stunning - regardless of the colour, the car is amazing. I've not pushed over 4000 rpm but even so you can have *SO* much fun! :driver:


----------



## 182_Blue

Dal3D said:


> It's really hard to get the photograph to show the right colour - the speckles in the paint reflect so much it lightens the look of the paint on digital cameras. The Ford touch up pack has 2 base colours then the lacquer. it looks amazing in the sunlight.
> 
> White looks stunning - regardless of the colour, the car is amazing. I've not pushed over 4000 rpm but even so you can have *SO* much fun! :driver:


I went to look at the blue at a dealer near me it looked very nice in the flesh, the RS certainly has more presence than my current R and all the other hot hatches like the AMG etc, its certainly the car to get noticed in compared to the others :thumb:


----------



## AdamC

Looks great. Saw 2 in Nitrous Blue at my local dealer. Colour does look so different in the flesh. 
If I remember correctly the ultimate green was also required multiple coats to get the colour.


----------



## subarufreak

stunning car


----------



## tomsuematthews

Agree completely stunning car!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wylie coyote

My brother in law collected his today. Apart from the colour (also the blue) I thought it was reasonably subtle - I liked it. Maybe the subtlety is why they gave it an outrageous colour. You'll defo know what's behind you without seeing the badge!:thumb:


----------



## bigmac3161

There's a blue 1 in our town now I wasn't fussed with it in photos but it looks great in the metal enjoy


----------



## Beatman

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Very nice indeed, enjoy it fella. :car:


----------



## SBM

Wow That colour is absolutely Gorgeous!:argie::argie:

Awesome car! You are one very lucky guy DAL3D:thumb::thumb::thumb:
Looking forward to your detailing update!


----------



## SBM

Glad you updated your avatar too!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Tyrefitter

Mikej857 said:


> I'm itching for the delivery of mine and actually contemplating a trip to rs direct next week as they have 2 in the colour I want being delivered but do I pay the premium to get one now and maybe forgo the exact options I've already ordered or wait another 8 months for my original order


I was looking on their site last night,,the only problem with getting one from these guys is you will not be the 1st owner & when coming to sell it it won't be worth as much,,I'd sooner wait till yours arrives then at least your getting the spec you want.

Andy


----------



## ffrs1444

Very nice saw one the other day in that blue in Tonbridge wells stands out looks wicked


----------



## Dal3D

I've just had my first encounter with "The RS effect"

Was giving the little beast it's first wash when a car drove by - the driver took about 3 separate looks and turned around and came back. He then parked up and came to talk to me! 

He said that he was just on the way to his dealers to see his first Nitrous Blue car and he couldn't help but stop and ask me questions about it. He was completely taken aback by the sparkly nature of the paint in the sun and then surprised how different it looked when the sun went in! He seemed to like the few revs I gave it to then he went merrily on his way to his dealers.

:thumb:


----------



## LSherratt

Beautiful car. Being the RS and all the positive reviews these are getting, they shouldn't depreciate TOO much.


----------



## Rayaan

shy-talk said:


> I was looking on their site last night,,the only problem with getting one from these guys is you will not be the 1st owner & when coming to sell it it won't be worth as much,,I'd sooner wait till yours arrives then at least your getting the spec you want.
> 
> Andy


Probably won't make much difference price wise come selling time whether it's got 1 or 2 owners.


----------



## Tyrefitter

Rayaan said:


> Probably won't make much difference price wise come selling time whether it's got 1 or 2 owners.


But they are 5k over dealers price for a new one so as soon as you drive out of there showroom you probably have lost 7k & it's a 2 owner car.i would sooner wait the 8 month & save myself the 5k.

Andy.


----------



## willg

Stunning car and in an amazing colour! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

shy-talk said:


> But they are 5k over dealers price for a new one so as soon as you drive out of there showroom you probably have lost 7k & it's a 2 owner car.i would sooner wait the 8 month & save myself the 5k.
> 
> Andy.


Agreed - people are daft to get one at a higher price than dealers!


----------



## ffrs1444

Are they numbered up with a plaque the new RS


----------



## brinks

ffrs1444 said:


> Are they numbered up with a plaque the new RS


Don't think they are as numbers aren't that limited (around 45000 could be made).

I don't think a plaque saying 32,152 of 45,000 would be that appealing


----------



## possul

My local dealer has one demonstrater and tell me that there are no spares coming to the country, anything that is here has been ordered for a customer. 
Alot of hype with this car, there's a few lads at work on about them


----------



## Dal3D

Decontaminated it yesterday with snow foam, 2BM Tardis and Korrosol mostly with plenty of rinses and additional Farcala detox shampoo washes. Think I must have washed it at least 5 times!




























Then today was AF Rejuvinate, Poorboys White Diamond topped up with AF Spirit wax. It looks amazing.




























Arty:









Then I went out for a drive in the rain and ruined the look as I couldn't resist driving it! :driver:


----------



## Mikej857

Love it in this colour it's stunning

Speaking to a detailer he's doing a black one atm and he's saying the paint is butter soft on the black


----------



## 182_Blue

Looks good, i went out in the demonstrator at Derby ford yesterday, i really did like it, the 12 month wait is a killer though plus they now start at 31k !

Just a query on the driving, when going round bends i found it a tugged a little on the steering wheel ?, does yours do this, is it a character of the car, kind of reminded me of LSD's on the original Focus RS

This is their demo if anyone wants to go and have a play


----------



## dchapman88

Dal3D said:


> Decontaminated it yesterday with snow foam, 2BM Tardis and Korrosol mostly with plenty of rinses and additional Farcala detox shampoo washes. Think I must have washed it at least 5 times!
> 
> Then I went out for a drive in the rain and ruined the look as I couldn't resist driving it! :driver:


Sweet Jesus what an absolute stunner!!!

Amazing colour. I bet you have an amazing time detailing that bad boy!


----------



## Kyle 86

Looks epic i love it
Enjoy

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

182_Blue said:


> Looks good, i went out in the demonstrator at Derby ford yesterday, i really did like it, the 12 month wait is a killer though plus they now start at 31k !
> 
> Just a query on the driving, when going round bends i found it a tugged a little on the steering wheel ?, does yours do this, is it a character of the car, kind of reminded me of LSD's on the original Focus RS
> 
> This is their demo if anyone wants to go and have a play


12 months will fly past, I could end up waiting that long for my M2, both of these cars will be worth the wait.


----------



## SBM

Dal3D said:


>


This shot is a stunner! defo Top Avatar candidate!:argie::thumb:


----------



## alfajim

Like it


----------



## Dal3D

182_Blue said:


> Looks good, i went out in the demonstrator at Derby ford yesterday, i really did like it, the 12 month wait is a killer though plus they now start at 31k !
> 
> Just a query on the driving, when going round bends i found it a tugged a little on the steering wheel ?, does yours do this, is it a character of the car, kind of reminded me of LSD's on the original Focus RS


£31k base price.. lolz! I paid £28940 base price :thumb: But then I have been waiting 14 months anyway.... lol

I might suggest that the dealers have their demo with tyre pressures that are a tad high. When I got mine, the pressures were well over the recommended - as others have reported on the owners forum. The Pre delivery inspection should sort that but it's easily missed.


----------



## 182_Blue

Dal3D said:


> £31k base price.. lolz! I paid £28940 base price :thumb: But then I have been waiting 14 months anyway.... lol
> 
> I might suggest that the dealers have their demo with tyre pressures that are a tad high. When I got mine, the pressures were well over the recommended - as others have reported on the owners forum. The Pre delivery inspection should sort that but it's easily missed.


Ahh so I didn't imagine it then, so they have increased the price by 2k in just a year!!


----------



## muzzer

Before i went for the 308, i looked into an RS and i think even with the most basic of specs it was still going to be 31k plus.


----------



## Mikej857

It was a year wait pretty quickly I ordered in January and was told 10 months but got the lower price and there's now rumours there will onky be 4500 avaliable in the UK


----------



## robertdon777

Very nice, seen a Blue one in Burton on Saturday evening with silver 5 spoke compomotives. The RS boys start early with the mods!


----------



## LSherratt

I really flipping like this car the more I look at it.


----------



## ffrs1444

Saw another today in blue think that will be the most common and best looking


----------



## TomWVXR

Looks amazing. Can't wait to get mine. Going to be another year yet though. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamb87

Father in law picks his up in october/November. He will be lucky to be driving it if I have my way !! Haha also in nitrous blue. That sparkle in that colour is something else !!


----------



## Dal3D

The sparkle is mental. Got some crackers this weekend at FITP by various other people:



















Then change camera / settings and it looks really dark blue!


----------



## TomWVXR

Best colour by far for these. As soon as I saw one in the flesh I knew it was the one to go for


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 89299

Dal3D said:


> Picked it up today:
> 
> I asked the dealers not to touch / wash / valet it as it's covered in fallout and crud from it's train trip from Germany - I'll give it a full detox wash tomorrow all being well so it stays swirl free from the off.
> 
> Inside was still as it came off the transporter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expressed an interest with my dealer last February and paid the deposit in July. It's been quite a wait.
> 
> To say it's an amazing drive is a massive understatement. It's immense. :thumb:


Wow! Beautiful!!

I saw you PMed us, but its not letting us access our PM currently...


----------



## Dal3D

Thanks.


----------



## ActionTracked

Such a gorgeous colour!

The RS badge still going strong on amazing looking cars.


----------



## PaulN

Ive been in Daz's RS.... The cars crazy.... im still not sure about the colour but you cant miss it thats for sure.... love the dark and moody interior.


----------



## Dal3D

PaulN said:


> .... im still not sure about the colour


You don't like the colour?









At least it's not boring black or common silver..


----------



## leehob

What a great looking car, colour is perfect ENJOY :driver:


----------



## Dal3D

Had a full front* XPEL self healing paint protection film installation the other week for peace of mind. You can't really see it unless you're told where to look.

Only picture I have with it on although you can't tell..lol










*Front bumper, front wings, bonnet, A pillars, headlights, door mirrors, entire side sills, rear impact area


----------



## scuba-phil

great car. Ford scene is always booming


----------



## Dal3D

All ready for TRAX last week, I don't normally like graphics and needless promotion, but in the spirit of the chavtastic show that is TRAX I thought I'd dip my toe in:









Then fitted the "rally slag" Kaylan mudflaps to protect through the winter:



























I argued with myself for months whether to fit them or not. Now they're on I think they're quite good.

Then at the show:









Next to mates Fiesta ST:













































Walking back to the car at one point, noticed a few people just stood staring at it. Probably saying "Didn't realise it was so metallic" as that's the usual comment..


----------



## Dal3D

Had a bit of a heart-stopping moment this morning when a warning light came on..










Calmed down in half a second when I realised what it was.. lol


----------



## SBM

Such a flake pop! love this colour!


----------



## Dal3D

PaulN said:


> The more i see this colour the more im loving it........


You been staring at it again through the window?


----------



## MEH4N

Love these!!


----------



## JordanE

I know people have maybe been shocked about the price however I have been looking at MINI JCW and they can easily be 31k so this represents good value I feel.

Im not a ford lover but the colour is immense


----------



## Dal3D

So after months of not washing it because driving it around the country lanes was so much fun, I finally got around to getting it clean again.

The Tractor populated lanes have taken their toll though:























































Mudflaps doing their job:









Auto finesse Avalanche, Dodo Juice Born to be mild shampoo, Dooka lambswool wash mitt and some elbow grease later:























































Time to go get it messy again.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Looking fabulous fella :thumb:, what milage has the RS done now?


----------



## JoeP

I bet them country lanes are fun. It will be filthy again before you no it. Lovely car!


----------



## Dal3D

Soul boy 68 said:


> Looking fabulous fella :thumb:, what milage has the RS done now?


4300 now - mpg steadily going southward as I have more fun :driver:


----------



## downhuman

Looks lovely. My mk1 FRS is the only car that I miss enough to buy again. Could be tempted by one of these but found the latest uber hatches dull. My A45 AMG lasted 6 months before being sold and the RS3 barely any longer. How does this stack up for fun? Have a Lotus Elise R as a weekend car now so can live with a little less 'fun' for my daily now! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chrissymk3

downhuman said:


> Looks lovely. My mk1 FRS is the only car that I miss enough to buy again. Could be tempted by one of these but found the latest uber hatches dull. My A45 AMG lasted 6 months before being sold and the RS3 barely any longer. How does this stack up for fun? Have a Lotus Elise R as a weekend car now so can live with a little less 'fun' for my daily now!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


What was it you found dull about the RS3 & A45 AMG - are we talking about the looks or drive as well?


----------



## Dal3D

If you want a nice relaxed drive, it'll do it. If you grab it by the scruff of the neck around the country lanes, it comes alive the harder you push it.


----------



## downhuman

chrissymk3 said:


> What was it you found dull about the RS3 & A45 AMG - are we talking about the looks or drive as well?


The drive. Loved the looks of both. But both were super easy to drive extremely fast but neither 'felt' it.

On track both understeered and were too easy and benign. No thrill. The elise, although totally different proposition-wise, feels thrilling at 30mph.

The Merc and rs3 felt half as fun at twice the speed....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665

That is exactly why I opted for an M135i - its difficult to drive quickly, its very tail happy, needs treating with respect.

Would a Golf R be quicker from point to point - probably yes but I drive for enjoyment rather than the quickest possible way to one place to another

Most modern cars are so capable that they can not be anything other than dull


----------



## Dal3D

andy665 said:


> That is exactly why I opted for an M135i - its difficult to drive quickly, its very tail happy, needs treating with respect.
> 
> Would a Golf R be quicker from point to point - probably yes but I drive for enjoyment rather than the quickest possible way to one place to another
> 
> Most modern cars are so capable that they can not be anything other than dull


That's why I still love the little Ford Puma (and run the owners club)

Great fun at 30mph around a roundabout. :thumb:


----------



## downhuman

Dal3D said:


> That's why I still love the little Ford Puma (and run the owners club)
> 
> Great fun at 30mph around a roundabout. :thumb:


I had FRP #353 for a few years. The fastest slow car on track I've owned!!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

andy665 said:


> That is exactly why I opted for an M135i - its difficult to drive quickly, its very tail happy, needs treating with respect.
> 
> Would a Golf R be quicker from point to point - probably yes but I drive for enjoyment rather than the quickest possible way to one place to another
> 
> Most modern cars are so capable that they can not be anything other than dull


Why do you think I went for the M2  for the very same reasons as explained above.


----------



## Dal3D

Not been doing any modifications or anything (or washing it much for that matter - love the dirty "Rallye Sport" look) but happened across T23FRS bigger American cousin today. Grabber Blue really is Nitrous blue but without the sparkly flake:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Looks an amazing car. Very jealous!


----------



## Mark R5

What an absolute gem. The more I see them the more I want, nay,_ NEED_ one!

So this idea of selling the Fez ST to organise finances and getting a decent deposit for a car is working well.


----------



## Dal3D

Mark ST said:


> What an absolute gem. The more I see them the more I want, nay,_ NEED_ one!
> 
> So this idea of selling the Fez ST to organise finances and getting a decent deposit for a car is working well.


You may need to get a wiggle on -I've heard from more than one source that they'll not be accepting orders for the RS after 28th February 2016 - possibly due to the long lead time and the Focus Mk3 production run ending at Saarlouis.


----------



## Mark R5

Dal3D said:


> You may need to get a wiggle on -I've heard from more than one source that they'll not be accepting orders for the RS after 28th February 2016 - possibly due to the long lead time and the Focus Mk3 production run ending at Saarlouis.


If that's the case then mate. I'm doomed. It'll have to be a second hand jobby as I doubt I'd be able to get an affordable finance figure.


----------



## Dal3D

Worth a chat with your nearest Ford store if you really want one - just expressing an interest might help.

Plenty nearly new ones about. Can't believe mine is getting on for a year old now :doublesho


----------



## Mark R5

Dal3D said:


> Worth a chat with your nearest Ford store if you really want one - just expressing an interest might help.
> 
> Plenty nearly new ones about. Can't believe mine is getting on for a year old now :doublesho


To say they've been out that long I've seen all of half a dozen on the road. A mate of mine took delivery of his about 2 months ago (and hasn't shut up about it since - why would you :thumb: ).

Yeah I'll pop in and see what they say. Got nothing to lose - except a missus  Worth it..... :devil:


----------



## Dal3D

Can't believe it's now a year to the day that I collected my car :doublesho

It went for it's first yearly service yesterday (2nd oil change) and had the PCM and audio update whilst it was there. I'm not sure if it's my imagination, or just that I got stuck in a bit of traffic on the way out but there's more pops and bangs even in normal mode.

The audio is much better now as well with a fuller sound now something is coming out the rears.

Had to laugh at the tyre depth on the health check - Front's 6mm, rear 7mm. As new they're only 7.3mm. Safe to say I haven't really driven it at it's full potential over the last 5496 miles.  But I've loved every one of them.

After a years motoring, these are my figures:


----------



## bigmac3161

With those depth reading and mpg are you an oap or just driving miss daisy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dal3D

bigmac3161 said:


> With those depth reading and mpg are you an oap or just driving miss daisy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, probably!

I do give it a "squirt" now and then - promise!!


----------



## 182_Blue

I keep hanging my nose over these, i just wished that they had added a DSG option.


----------



## nilitara

Congrats, a beautiful car and great colour choice. My only gripe is that Ford didn't do a 3dr version, not disrespecting your car in anyway a stunning car!


----------



## teddosan

I nearly, NEARLY went for one of these before getting my Golf R. In the end, the slightly better interior and more understated styling of the Golf won over the old, boring man in me. And don't get me wrong, I LOVE my R. But I also love these. Of all the cars I looked at (AMG A45, RS3, Leon Cupra, Megane, Civic Type R among others) the RS is the only one I still look longingly at, and is the only one I would even consider getting out of my R for. 
Maybe next time I change, I'll get into one of these, cos they are LOVELY!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dal3D

182_Blue said:


> I keep hanging my nose over these, i just wished that they had added a DSG option.


Having tried the DSG in the Golf R and the AMG 45, I'm more than happy with a traditional manual :thumb:



nilitara said:


> Congrats, a beautiful car and great colour choice. My only gripe is that Ford didn't do a 3dr version, not disrespecting your car in anyway a stunning car!


I was a bit peeved too when it was announced that it was a 5 door, but I'm totally converted now - far more practical and I'm used to the looks now. Made it cheaper than a custom chassis too.



teddosan said:


> I nearly, NEARLY went for one of these before getting my Golf R. In the end, the slightly better interior and more understated styling of the Golf won over the old, boring man in me. And don't get me wrong, I LOVE my R. But I also love these. Of all the cars I looked at (AMG A45, RS3, Leon Cupra, Megane, Civic Type R among others) the RS is the only one I still look longingly at, and is the only one I would even consider getting out of my R for.
> Maybe next time I change, I'll get into one of these, cos they are LOVELY!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


In many ways the Golf R is the better car - I can imagine it munching up the miles supremely easily whilst still having a whale of a time.

It's just when you get in the twisties that the active rear end and superb chassis makes it an incredible experience.

Thanks all! :thumb:


----------



## teddosan

Dal3D said:


> Having tried the DSG in the Golf R and the AMG 45, I'm more than happy with a traditional manual :thumb:
> 
> I was a bit peeved too when it was announced that it was a 5 door, but I'm totally converted now - far more practical and I'm used to the looks now. Made it cheaper than a custom chassis too.
> 
> In many ways the Golf R is the better car - I can imagine it munching up the miles supremely easily whilst still having a whale of a time.
> 
> It's just when you get in the twisties that the active rear end and superb chassis makes it an incredible experience.
> 
> Thanks all! :thumb:


It does munch up the miles... Very, VERY quickly. And it's lots of fun.

But yours is even more fun... And I do find myself wanting one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dal3D

Little Focus had a job to do yesterday:










Driving me and my (to be) bride to get married. :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Congratulations


----------



## Derekh929

Congrats on your big day, your car is looking great


----------



## Dal3D

Well I don't know where those 3 years have gone since picking him up from the dealers 

Car now has a fresh MOT and his 3rd year service done.


----------



## Bristle Hound

10,600 miles in 3 years ! :doublesho
Thats less than I do :lol:

Lovely looking RS buddy :thumb:


----------



## Dal3D

Bristle Hound said:


> 10,600 miles in 3 years ! :doublesho
> Thats less than I do :lol:
> 
> Lovely looking RS buddy :thumb:


Cheers !

But then my little Fiesta Zetec S has done 38,500 miles in less time! :driver:


----------

